# Lunch inspiration - beyond the brown bag!



## kyles (Sep 17, 2006)

Grumblebee's post including Bento box ideas got me thinking. With kids going back to school, and with the days drawing in, sometimes we need a bit of inspiration with finding healthy lunch ideas.

This blog is fascinating. I'm not a vegan or even a vegetarian. this stay at home mom blogs every day about lunches she prepares for her little boy. You need to go back in the archives a bit, as of course her child has been on school break for a couple of months, but she's still been blogging about road food she prepares for his adventures!

Anyone else with any interesting ideas outside sandwiches for healthy lunches?


----------



## Tartine (Sep 17, 2006)

I already had it bookmarked in my favorites, it's a great blog and I've been wanting to buy a laptop lunchbox ever since I've discovered it! And I'm not a vegetarian either...


----------



## DanniA (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm not a vegan either but that site does have some good ideas.


----------



## Little Miss J (Oct 21, 2006)

Have added it to my favourites and look forward to having a good look through it later.  Although I don't think I could do vegan or vegetarian 24/7.


----------



## StirBlue (Dec 9, 2006)

Let's see the basic brown bag is ham/cheese sandwich, chips, apple, cookie.  What kids do not like is having to keep up with a lunch box and little containers.  Kids do not like soup and no spoon.  Kids do not like messy foods and they hate leftovers at lunch.  Their not picky; they just like the brown bag lunch.  They buy milk or juice at school; they hate luke warm beverage in a thermos.  
   Some kids like to trade.  ham/cheese for a pbj.  apple for a banana, chocolate chip for a sugar cookie.  Nobody trades a sandwich for spaghetti but maybe for a meatball! lol
   Schools do not put messy drippy little lunchboxes in the lost & found after lunch.  
    Lunch at home is a whole different story.  And they know there's popsicles in the freezer.


----------

